# MATTBUSTER!!!!!!



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't had good luck with brushes until yesterday! Yes, 24 hours ago I bought Chris Christnesen pin brush with wooden pins. It is abrolutely fantastic - it glides through coat, pick up all tangles without pulling hair, a knot was undone in matter of seconds and small matt as well (he is still blowing coat). Thing is almost miraculous to me, real answer to my (and Roki's) grooming prayers. It took 20 minutes to brush whole Roki in detail. After that comb glided through coat - no knots, no tangles... Just perfect! I have two Madan brushes but with thick Roki's (blowing) coat they were almost useles - each lost about 15 pins in short time. i cannot enter CC web page right now, but they sell it on HavToHavIt - Havanese Rescue store

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=89&zenid=8fbcfd2100dbc4caab40beb8ac6cc977

I really recomend it to all Hav mums and dads!

Marina&Roki


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks for the recommendation! Tillie is blowing coat also! ugggg...


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

So glad this brush worked so well for you. I have it but it didn't work that well for me on Tucker's coat. It was much better than the bush I had been using though so I was well pleased with it. Tucker has one of those coats that we have to keep short. Once it gets 5 - 6 inches it becomes problematic even with daily brushing and combing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have that brush and it is nice, but I still have to use fine tooth comb to get through the winter mats, she tends to mat more in the winter, less humidity..I think,

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love that brush too! I use that one all the time! Glad you found it!


----------

